# Has anyone ever seen a minature V twin bicycle engine are they legal?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen a minature V twin bicycle engine are they legal?

I live in the south west. Have been to  a couple of bike shows here in town but have never seen a minature V twin bicycle engine are they street legal to ride in southern Arizona if I could find a source for one?

Could I add a glass pack muffler is this legal?

Who builds custom bicyle gas tanks for 1920's or erlier style frame?

I Know Mike Smith of Antique Bicycle Restoration in Oregon has the "pea shooter" engine you can modify (renforce) a bicyle frame to fit it. This is an antique style motor from 1910 era (one jug). 

Thanks.....


----------



## bairdco (Aug 1, 2010)

there's some guys called "acme labs" that are working on a V twin that is two chinese 2 strokes mated together. slow going, but i think they're getting close to production...http://motorbicycling.com/f38/sneak-peak-acme-v-twin-9738.html

in arizona motorized bicycles need to be 48cc or less, and the speed limit is 20mph. anything bigger or faster must be licensed, insured, registered, etc as a scooter. (don't quote me, just what i've heard. i'm not actually sure you can even register them.)


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for your insight, considering one for a commute with hills both ways.


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 27, 2010)

just use a virago motor slow as you know what


----------



## thimmaker (Nov 25, 2010)

Try the "U S Scooter Museum" site. They show a couple of two cylinder Whizzers from back in the day.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.lst1090.org/scooter/whiz_078.jpg do you know if anyone has a video of this running


----------



## sam (Nov 25, 2010)

Maytag made a two cyl bicycle eng and Monark sold a two cyl engined motor bike(neather were a V eng)


----------



## mason_man (Nov 25, 2010)

Ron Dow made  "VEEZER" (that's what he called it)around June of 2007.i've only seen pics of it and of Kenny Thomas on it at the VMBC meet in Portland IN. The green bike next to it is Kenny Thomas's Double Whiz, two J whizzer motors side by side. in about 2008 Ron traded "VEEZER" to Terry McAllister.Terry has since pass on to a better place. Not long after Mrs. McAllister followed him. Ron Dow bought Terry's collection and has taken most of his things back to Texas,the rest was to be sold at Portland this past July by Kenny Workman and Kenny Thomas.


----------

